# Cucumber Appetizer



## Constance (Aug 4, 2006)

Peel two medium cucumbers. Cut in half, scoop out center with spoon or melon baller. Salt Cavities. 

Stuffing Mix:
1 8 oz pkg cream cheese, softened
2 tbls fresh onion, finely minced
2 tbls green pepper, finely chopped
Worcestershire sauce to taste
paprika to taste

Mix all ingredients together, stuff cucmbers, wrap in foil, and put in refrigerator overnight. Slice and serve cold.


----------



## ChefJune (Aug 4, 2006)

that's so tasty!  We add chopped tiny pink Maine shrimp to that mixture...


----------



## Constance (Aug 4, 2006)

The shrimp sound like a good addition, June. I'll have to try that.


----------



## Gretchen (Aug 4, 2006)

Or capers and smoked salmon. Sprinkle with caviar.


----------



## bethzaring (Aug 4, 2006)

whoaaa.........i'm gonna try this with a fresh soft goat cheese loitering in my frig.  Looks good as is, but would there be any other suggestions for additives that  a country person may have on hand......like chopped bacon....or would minced garlic be too much??


----------



## karadekoolaid (Aug 4, 2006)

Constance said:
			
		

> Peel two medium cucumbers. Cut in half, scoop out center with spoon or melon baller. Salt Cavities.
> 
> Stuffing Mix:
> 1 8 oz pkg cream cheese, softened
> ...


 
Yes! That one is right up my street! 
Thank you!


----------



## Loprraine (Aug 4, 2006)

It's cuke time here!  Thanks!


----------



## Half Baked (Aug 4, 2006)

I'll give it a try with smoked salmon, too...it's about how I eat it anyway!


----------



## amber (Aug 4, 2006)

Thats sounds like a cool and refreshing appy!  Thanks, I love cuc's and cream cheese too.


----------



## kadesma (Aug 4, 2006)

_Just picked 3 cucumbers off my plant, can't wait to try your recipe. It looks so yummy. Thanks for sharing, Connie _

_kadesma_


----------



## licia (Aug 5, 2006)

That filling would be really good on a cucumber sandwich.


----------



## kimbaby (Aug 11, 2006)

i love this idea gotta try it out with shrimp too...


----------



## Constance (Aug 11, 2006)

I hope you all enjoy it! Wish I could get my husband to eat cucumbers, but no go. My son-in-law does though, and he's the one growing the cukes, so I think I'll whip some up for him and me.


----------

